# Κυνήγι θησαυρού με λογοπαίγνια



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Ένα δύσκολο πρόβλημα. Οι ήρωες της παιδικής ταινίας ψάχνουν μέσα σ' ένα στοιχειωμένο σπίτι κρυμμένα διαμάντια. Κάθε φορά που ανακαλύπτουν ένα διαμάντι, βρίσκουν μαζί κι ένα σημείωμα που τους κατευθύνει για να βρουν το επόμενο. Ένα κυνήγι θησαυρού, λοιπόν. Έχουμε και λέμε:

A broken key unlocks the door = key, κλειδί ή πλήκτρο. Εννοεί ένα σπασμένο πλήκτρο του πιάνου. 
An old relative with a face that can't see, and hands that can't hold anything = Α grandfather clock.

Μέχρι εδώ δεν είναι, νομίζω, εντελώς εξωφρενικό να ονομάσουμε το πλήκτρο κλειδί, εφόσον το ξεκαθαρίζουμε. Ούτε είναι τόσο σπουδαίο να ονομάσουμε το ρολόι του τοίχου "ρολόι του παππού", αν και δεν το λέμε έτσι στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά πάμε στα επόμενα που μ' έχουν δυσκολέψει πολύ:

There is no pendulum in this clock, so what does it lack besides a tock? = It lacks a tick. A tick -> attic.
Άρα το επόμενο διαμάντι βρίσκεται στη σοφίτα.

Think what you're called when you're not the buyer. = You are the seller. Seller -> cellar.
Άρα το επόμενο διαμάντι βρίσκεται στο κελάρι.

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι φυσικά ότι ακούμε τι λένε και βλέπουμε πού πάνε. Αν δεχτούμε ότι οι θεατές δεν μιλάνε γρυ αγγλικά και δεν καταλαβαίνουν το a tock/a tick/attic και το buyer/seller/cellar, και φτιάξουμε δικό μας λογοπαίγνιο, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να καταλήξουμε στη σοφίτα και στο κελάρι. 

Καμιά ιδέα για την αντιμετώπιση αυτού του προβλήματος;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

Ακόμα και για το key > κλειδί θα μπορούσες να παίξεις με την έννοια κλειδί του σολ. (ή δεν ξέρω με ποια άλλη νότα κουρδίζεται το πιάνο  )

Το εκκρεμές πηγαίνει πάνω κάτω. Τι είναι κάτω; Το υπόγειο. τι είναι πάνω; Η σοφίτα.
Τι κάνει μια μπάλα όταν χτυπάει κάπου; Γκελάρει. > Κελάρι.


Θα σκεφτώ κι άλλα.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2013)

Όντως δύσκολο και αρκετά intriguing θα έλεγα όμως. 

Πρώτη σκέψη μου για το πρώτο είναι κάτι με "σοφία" που της λείπει το ταυ. 

Ερώτηση: Βλέπουμε ότι είναι ρολόι στον πρώτο γρίφο;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2013)

Το εκκρεμές, Μπέρνι, δεν πηγαίνει πάνω κάτω, αλλά αριστερά δεξιά... :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

Το αριστερά/δεξιά είναι το πάνω και το ανάμεσό τους είναι το κάτω. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2013)

Παίζετε cryptic clues; Περαστικά.

Κάν' τα απλά, κράτα στα ελληνικά την απάντηση μόνο (ρολόι, σοφίτα, κελάρι — το πρώτο δεν κατάλαβα ποιο είναι) και πρόδωσε όλα τα άλλα, αγνοώντας τους έξυπνους που ξέρουν αγγλικά.

Απλά προβλήματα:
Σε ποιο δωμάτιο κρύβεται η Σόφι; Στη σοφίτα. Ο Λάρι; Στο κελάρι.

(Θύμα των cryptic crosswords. Έφαγα τα νιάτα μου να λύνω τα λογοπαίγνια των Εγγλέζων...)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

To πρώτο είναι ένα σπασμένο πλήκτρο του πιάνου που όταν το πατάς, ανοίγει μια πόρτα. Broken key.

@ Άζι: Ναι, φαίνονται όλα στην εικόνα, και το ρολόι και το σπασμένο πλήκτρο.

@ Nickel: Προφανώς, όμως, πρέπει αυτά που θα γράψω στον υπότιτλο να έχουν και ανάλογο αριθμό χαρακτήρων, άρα διάρκεια, με αυτό που ακούγεται.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> ...
> Έχουμε και λέμε:
> 
> A broken key unlocks the door = key, κλειδί ή πλήκτρο. Εννοεί ένα σπασμένο πλήκτρο του πιάνου.
> ...





azimuthios said:


> ...
> Πρώτη σκέψη μου για το πρώτο είναι κάτι με "σοφία" που της λείπει το ταυ.
> ...


- Και τι είχε ο παππούς, όπως πολλοί γέροντες; 
- Σοφία. Σοφία... σοφία... Τι σοφία μας τσαμπουνάει τώρα; Το βρήκα! Σοφίτα! 
Άρα το επόμενο διαμάντι βρίσκεται στη σοφίτα.

- Και σ' ένα σπίτι, ποιο είναι το αντίθετο, το άλλο άκρο από τη σοφίτα;
- Το αντίθετο; Αφού λέει της σοφίτας, θα εννοεί στο πάνω-κάτω, όχι στο πέρα-δώθε, το μπρος-πίσω ή το μέσα-έξω. 
Το βρήκα! Το κελάρι!

 - Και πού τον έχανες πού τον έβρισκες τον παππού, εκτός από τη σοφίτα παρέα με τις αναμνήσεις του;
- Στο κελάρι, παρέα με τα κρασοβάρελα. 

- Και πού τον έχουμε τον παππού παραχωμένο; 
- Στο κελάρι! :devil:
Για το στοιχειωμένο της υπόθεσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Ειδικά για το κελάρι, παραθέτω και τη συζήτηση που έχουν:

-"For the next clue, don't look any higher, just think what you're called when you're not the buyer."
-Not the buyer? If I'm not the buyer, I'm the guy who sells something?
-You are the seller. 
-The cellar.

@Daeman: Άρα η λύση που προτείνεις είναι να αφαιρέσουμε εντελώς τα λογοπαίγνια και να τα αντικαταστήσουμε με απλά αινίγματα;


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Κάν' τα απλά, κράτα στα ελληνικά την απάντηση μόνο (ρολόι, σοφίτα, κελάρι — το πρώτο δεν κατάλαβα ποιο είναι) και πρόδωσε όλα τα άλλα, αγνοώντας τους έξυπνους που ξέρουν αγγλικά.
> ...



Προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον. Αν έχεις χρόνο και θέλεις οπωσδήποτε τα λογοπαίγνια, να το βασανίσουμε και κάτι μπορεί να σκεφτούμε όλοι μαζί, αλλά σε πρώτη άποψη, δύσκολο μού φαίνεται. 

A tock and a tick to the attic. A buyer and a seller to the cellar. 

A swimsuit and towel to the beach; it's a real bitch, this one. 
A pillowcase and bed sheet? Bull_ _ _ _!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ειδικά για το κελάρι, παραθέτω και τη συζήτηση που έχουν:
> 
> -"For the next clue, don't look any higher, just think what you're called when you're not the buyer."
> -Not the buyer? If I'm not the buyer, I'm the guy who sells something?
> ...




Πρόχειρο αλλά είναι μια ιδέα:

Δεν είναι νερό, μα στη στιγμή και στο λεπτό κρυφοκελαρύζει (στο λεπτό, κρυφό κελάρι ζει)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Επίσης:

Αυτά που είναι κρυμμένα ψηλά καλά, μόνοι σοφοί τα γνωρίζουν (σοφίτα γνωρίζουν)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> There is no pendulum in this clock, so what does it lack besides a tock? = It lacks a tick. A tick -> attic.
> Άρα το επόμενο διαμάντι βρίσκεται στη σοφίτα.
> 
> Think what you're called when you're not the buyer. = You are the seller. Seller -> cellar.
> Άρα το επόμενο διαμάντι βρίσκεται στο κελάρι.



Προκρίνω τη δαιμανική λύση, με ποιματάκι με ρίμα:


-Μην ψάχνεις στο ισόγειο, και μέσα στη μαρμίτα/μα ψάξε το ψηλά ψηλά, απάνω στη ...;
-Σοφίτα

-Το έψαχναν στα μαγαζιά, μέχρι και στο πατάρι, μ' αυτό ήτανε με τα κρασιά κάτω, μες στο ...;
-Κελάρι.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Προστέθηκε κι άλλο 

-"You're nearing the end of this obstacle course, so if you go buggy, you won't need a horse."
-Buggy? Horse? 
-Horse and buggy. Where would you find a horse and buggy?
-Like, in a stable! And there's a stable right out behind the house!

Πάνε στον στάβλο, όπου κάνουν αυτή τη συζήτηση:

-All I'm saying is, the sheriff could've been dressed up as that headless horseman who chased our truck when we first got here!
-But why would he do that?
-I don't know. Maybe just to do like everybody else around here. Drive us buggy!
-Buggy! The last clue talks about "going buggy"! I bet it meant this buggy!

Και κάνοντας βουτιά μέσα στο άχυρο που είναι μέσα σ' ένα κάρο, βρίσκει το διαμάντι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2013)

Βελόνα στ' άχυρα γυρεύουν, methinks.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Δεν τελειώνουν δυστυχώς, και γίνονται όλο και χειρότερα. Επόμενος γρίφος:

"To get to the bottom of things is the trick. Think how you're feeling when you're not sick!"
That's it! Well! You feel well! This well!

Και δείχνει το πηγάδι. 

Δυστυχώς, για ένα πρότζεκτ που μπορεί να το σκέφτεσαι και δύο μήνες μέχρι να βρεις κάποια καλή λύση, εγώ έχω ακριβώς 36 ώρες, και ήδη έχουν περάσει οι πρώτες δέκα. Μένουν άλλες 26. Πρέπει να κοιμηθώ κάποια στιγμή, σωστά; Εξάλλου, άυπνος δεν βρίσκεις λύσεις, μάλλον το αντίθετο.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> -"You're nearing the end of this obstacle course, so if you go buggy, you won't need a horse."
> -Buggy? Horse?
> -Horse and buggy. Where would you find a horse and buggy?
> -Like, in a stable! And there's a stable right out behind the house!


-Μην ψάχνεις ψύλλους στ' άχυρα και πράσιν' άλογα, υπομονή, σχεδόν έφτασες. | Εδώ που έφτασες, κοντά στο τέλος, πρέπει να ξέρεις να μοιράσεις δυο αλόγων άχυρα.
-Άχυρα; Άλογα;
-Στάβλος! Έχει ένα στάβλο πίσω από το σπίτι!



Alexandra said:


> -All I'm saying is, the sheriff could've been dressed up as that headless horseman who chased our truck when we first got here!
> -But why would he do that?
> -I don't know. Maybe just to do like everybody else around here. Drive us buggy!
> -Buggy! The last clue talks about "going buggy"! I bet it meant this buggy!


[...]
-Και γιατί να το κάνει αυτό;
-Ξέρω 'γω; Ίσως για να μας κάνει το μυαλό άχυρο.|Ίσως για να δει αν τρώμε άχυρο.
-Άχυρο; Έτσι λέει ο τελευταίος γρίφος! Αυτό εδώ θα εννοεί!




Alexandra said:


> "To get to the bottom of things is the trick. Think how you're feeling when you're not sick!"
> That's it! Well! You feel well! This well!


-Για να 'βρεις την απάντηση, λύση χωρίς ψεγάδι, κοίταξε κάπου γύρω σου, βαθιά μες στο ....;
-Πηγάδι.

(Το 'χω κάψει :))


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

Άμα δε θες στο ψιλό να σε πάρω,
μη ζεύεις το άλογο μπρος απ' το κάρο.
Κάρο, άλογο ... στάβλος.



μπλαμπλαμπλα σερίφης...
-Μα γιατί να το κάνει αυτό;
-Γιατί το κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι; Ψάχνεις ψύλλους στ' άχυρα.

Άχυρα, άχυρα! Γιορίκα!


Ας πούμε....

(Πάει το κάψαμε όλοι) :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> ... Πρέπει να κοιμηθώ κάποια στιγμή, σωστά; Εξάλλου, άυπνος δεν βρίσκεις λύσεις, μάλλον το αντίθετο.



Όταν με απασχολεί επίμονα κάποιο πρόβλημα, συχνά κλωθογυρίζει στο νου μου ακόμη και την ώρα που κοιμάμαι. Και πολλές φορές, κάποια λύση έρχεται μόνη της την ώρα που ξυπνάω, σ' εκείνο το μικρό διάστημα μεταξύ ύπνου και ξύπνιου - ή αν είναι _*η*_ λύση, με ξυπνάει ξαφνικά η ευρημαγαλλίαση. :) Sleep on it.

Ή κάνε ένα μπάνιο, μήπως πεταχτείς από την μπανιέρα σαν τον Αρχιμήδη φωνάζοντας «Εύρηκα!», σερεντιπικά. 
Με μαγιό όμως, ε; Μη βρεθείς να τρέχεις στους δρόμους τσίτσιδη.  

Bugger them buggies bugging us. Noli turbare circulos meos.




bernardina said:


> ...
> Άχυρα, άχυρα! Γιορίκα!
> 
> Ας πούμε....
> ...



A roll in the hay with Eurekas? Έχ'μι ξιφύγ', συμπούρμπουλοι! Τράτζικ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2013)

daeman said:


> Όταν με απασχολεί επίμονα κάποιο πρόβλημα, συχνά κλωθογυρίζει στο νου μου ακόμη και την ώρα που κοιμάμαι. Και πολλές φορές, κάποια λύση έρχεται μόνη της την ώρα που ξυπνάω, σ' εκείνο το μικρό διάστημα μεταξύ ύπνου και ξύπνιου



Kekulé   (και στη Λέξι)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Παιδιά, εγώ έχω ήδη εγκαταλείψει την προσπάθεια να βρω οτιδήποτε έξυπνο μετά από 11 συνεχείς ώρες στο πληκτρολόγιο. Το τελευταίο είναι πλέον το Βατερλώ:

"Go to a place that covers the tide to find the last clue, just peer inside!"
But "peer" is spelled P-I-E-R! (Και βλέπουμε το σημείωμα στην οθόνη, με το peer γραμμένο ως pier.)
Like by the water! You're right! This boathouse has to be the place.

Όλα αυτά τα πράγματα ένας σεναριογράφος μπορεί να έκανε μήνες για να τα βρει και να τα τελειοποιήσει, κι ένας υποτιτλιστής πρέπει να τα αποδώσει σε άλλη γλώσσα μέσα σε δύο (2) εργάσιμες μέρες;


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Kekulé   (και στη Λέξι)


A SCIENTIST AND DREAMER
Prior to the Woodrow Wilson Summer Institute  of 1992, I was assigned to research and write a biography of Kekulé. I was able to research much about him before I came to the institute, and as I was riding the bus to Princeton, I was rereading what I had compiled so far.
...
I had gotten to this point in reviewing my research, when the constant motion of the bus made me drowsy and I drifted into sleep. I found myself dreaming that I was present at the Deutsche Chemische Gesellshaft in Berlin on the occasion of the twenty-fifth anniversary of the Kekulé benzene theory--and I was being given the opportunity to interview the great man! I began to ask him to reflect upon his career since the awarding of his doctorate on June 25, 1852.
[...]

Και κου λες που λες, μια μέρα που με τριβέλιζε πάλι η δομή του βενζολίου και ρέμβαζα, τι είδα μέσα στην ονειροπόλησή μου; Ένα φίδι που κατάπινε την ουρά του, τον Ουροβόρο. Έτσι, παράτησα το βενζόλιο και καταπιάστηκα με την ουρία... 
Εεε, χμ, μπέρδεψα τους χημικούς και τις ουσίες μου.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

"Go to a place that covers the tide to find the last clue, just peer inside!"
But "peer" is spelled P-I-E-R! (Και βλέπουμε το σημείωμα στην οθόνη, με το peer γραμμένο ως pier.)
Like by the water! You're right! This boathouse has to be the place.

Το κύμα τον βρέχει μισό αλλά κι όλο
και στέκοντας 'κεί ίσως δεις και το στόλο.

Μόλο! :clap:


Απάνω στον μώλο μας πιάσαν τον... σβώλο


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> "Go to a place that covers the tide to find the last clue, just peer inside!"
> But "peer" is spelled P-I-E-R! (Και βλέπουμε το σημείωμα στην οθόνη, με το peer γραμμένο ως pier.)
> Like by the water! You're right! This boathouse has to be the place.



Μη με πάρετε με τις πέτρες, αλλά:

Πάνε στο μέρος που το κύμα σκεπάζει, δεν μοιάζει με στάβλο μα ίππο στεγάζει
Όμως τον ίππο τον γράφει ύπο
Δηλαδή υπόστεγο κοντά στα κύματα, θα πρέπει να εννοεί αυτό το λεμβοστάσιο[;]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Όλα αυτά τα πράγματα ένας σεναριογράφος μπορεί να έκανε μήνες για να τα βρει και να τα τελειοποιήσει, κι ένας υποτιτλιστής πρέπει να τα αποδώσει σε άλλη γλώσσα μέσα σε δύο (2) εργάσιμες μέρες;


Είναι προφανές και ότι οι απαιτήσεις του πελάτη πρέπει να είναι ευλόγως αντίστοιχες και οι λύσεις ιδιαίτερα απλουστευμένες (βλ. daeman ανωτέρω).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι προφανές και ότι οι απαιτήσεις του πελάτη πρέπει να είναι ευλόγως αντίστοιχες και οι λύσεις ιδιαίτερα απλουστευμένες (βλ. daeman ανωτέρω).


Ο πελάτης προφανώς δεν έχει ιδέα για τις δυσκολίες που έχει η ταινία. Η διάρκεια είναι 90 λεπτά, και φυσιολογικά μια ταινία 90 λεπτών υποτιτλίζεται άνετα μέσα σε 48 ώρες. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν ο πελάτης ενημερωθεί για τις δυσκολίες και εγκρίνει μια "βιαστική" μετάφραση, αυτός που θα μας κράξει είναι ο τηλεθεατής.


----------

